# Somthin to be Thankful for



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

over my thanksgiving break my cousin andi hit up a recreational "chain of lakes" in Titusville after his soccer practice. i was pitching a 4inch watermelon sinking worm on ultra light tackle when this HAWG engulfed it about 4ft from shore.:bowdown:bowdown played it very patiently and brought it up on shore before releasing her. Got one pic on the cell phone which really doesnt show how fat she actually was. didnt get a weight, but measured a 24 inch gerth and 23 inch length....i did one of those weight calculators (dont really know how accurate they are) and it came out to just above 10lbs, i know it doesnt look like she 10+ in the pic but she must have been packin a couple bluegills or alligators or small children for that matterin her stomach hahaha...enjoy:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

That sir is a nice fish.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent, a hog for thanxgivin. Nice fish.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice one!!!!


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Nice gotta love that.......*


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

That is one nice fish:clap:clap:clap


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Stud Large mouth there. Congrats!:clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a nice one for sure. I'd say 8lbs or so but you never know, pictures have a way of doing a fish no justice.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome fish! Congrats on releasing her too!

:bowdown:clap:bowdown:clap:bowdown


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

WTF is a twat waffel?


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

> *roofordie (12/7/2008)*WTF is a twat waffel?


just somthin we called eachother back in high school...look it up on Urban dictionary for a complete definition:letsdrink


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Everyone should know what a twat is.....Ain't gota clue about mixing a waffle with it....maybe some syrup:letsdrink

TW try using this icon brother when posting your pics







then your post will be a lot cleaner...


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish! Congrats!


----------

